# So excited about finding this community



## weneedtotalk (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello all,

I am here finally! I have been searching for something just like this site for probably the last few years. I believe that some things just happen at the right time. 
I am a man in my mid 30's and have been married for the last three years. I wish I had this resource sooner but like I said about the right time for some things. I have TONS to talk about and am looking forward to reading more of your stories and sharing more of mine! However, just wanted to say hello and will post more here later. 

Bye!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

YOu might want to start a thread in the General Relationship Discussion forum and tell us what's going on. There are plenty of folks here who offer you some input. And you can, of course, post on any thread to offer your input to others.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome, @weneedtotalk

If you're looking to read, here is a start... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-better-man-better-partner.html

Best


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello,

Great..

Start with, "My wife never came home".

That should net you a few hundred concerned posters.
Everyone would wonder where that Rascal Wife is, what is she doing, and with who is she lost with or over.


----------

